

Performance : Languages, styles, VMs – Scala, Python, Erlang, Clojure .. - gtani
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2011/08/cperformance-comparison-languages-styles-and-vms-java-scala-python-erlang-clojure-ruby-groovy-javascript/

======
kristianp
Interesting, but no C/C++ for comparison.

